

Epona.js makes url-hash handling easy - grimtrigger
http://epona.karmanetics.com

======
gingerlime
looks nice. What's the main differences between this and BBQ?
<http://benalman.com/projects/jquery-bbq-plugin/>

~~~
grimtrigger
One of the biggest and most obvious difference is in the hash scheme.

jquery BBQ uses hashes like this: "#bbq1=burger.html&bbq2=ribs.html" while
epona uses this "#burger/ribs"

